# Holster for PM9 ??????????



## JDJHNTR

Guys I just picked up a PM9 today and have run into a snag on holster options for it? I am somehwhat of a holster junky but am having trouble finding quality holsters for the PM? Any help and or adivise would be greatly appreciated..............


----------



## Mike Barham

Galco offers quite a few, including belt, pocket, ankle, shoulder, and IWB designs. My favorites for the little PM9 are the Pocket Protector, Stow-n-go IWB, and Stinger.

www.usgalco.com


----------



## JDJHNTR

Thanks Mike.
Been eyeing the "Stinger" for a couple days now. Think I'll give one a try.


----------



## nukehayes

I carry every day with Galco's Stow'n'Go IWB. I really like the reinforced opening, it helps a lot with reholstering. Very plain, simple and comfortable.


----------



## JDJHNTR

Been eyeing the S-N-G for awhile also. Might aswell order them both at the same time! LOL............ Thanks guys for the input!!!


----------



## khellandros66

i picked up a Uncle Mikes inside pants holster and ordered a galco M7X MATRIX to experiment for maximum comfort and concealment for me. So far the uncle mikes fits niceley, still need more practice and test firing. I started wearing the gun around the use to get used to it being there. Believe it or not even practiced drawing, as goofy as the seems its a great idea.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## Mike Barham

khellandros66 said:


> Believe it or not even practiced drawing, as goofy as the seems its a great idea.


I don't think it's goofy at all, provided it is done safely. I think it's smart.


----------



## JDJHNTR

I agree with Mike!
It is not goofy and is actually the right thing to do. You need to be prepared if the need ever occurs. As Mike stated it should be done safely (unloaded weapon). I read somehwre that average time a person has to draw his weapon and fire if needed at a would be attacker is less than 2 seconds! So with that in mind............I practice drawing and dry firing my CCW at least 3 times a week. Anyway...........I'm rambling. Sorry............
You keep practicing and be safe.


----------



## gilfo

*Don Hume holsters*

Try a Don Hume I think they are well made a comfortable.


----------



## Ozark10

For pocket carry I think the best is www.ActiveProGear.com. I have tried several different providers, including the holster on the Kahr website, but for no snag, easy draw, soft sides , the product from the mentioned supplier is excellent.


----------



## khellandros66

Yeah, just gotta admit it takes a sense of humor practicing that. I got it down pretty good, but will practice oncea week.

This weekend I am gonna buy new shirts and pants to fit me better.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## producer

*DeSantis Nemesis*

I got the Desantis Nemesis pocket holster (N38) - although tight at first - wear it for a few days and it shapes itself and it's fine. I carry in the front pocket. Also got a ProTech ankle holster (WANK-20)

Each was about $15 (plus shipping) from eBay merchants.

Now looking for a belt type, thumb break holster - (Bianchi Black Widow) supposedly the one for the Walther PPK (Size 5) will fit.

The PM9 is so light that it's hardly noticeable in a pocket holster.


----------



## vernpriest

I currently carry my CW9 in an Uncle Mikes IWB or Fobus paddle. I just bought the Galco Stow-and-Go for my Glock 19 and really like. I am picking one for the CW9 as well. I also have a Blackhawk Carbon Fiber CQC for the Glock that I really like for OWB carry but they currently do not make them for Kahr's.


----------



## Panther

Well last post was March but maybe someone will check..................
Picked up my PM9 today and looking to get a holster. anyone tried the Don Hume waistband clip on _and_ the Mitch Rosen Clipper? If so is the Mitch Rosen worth twice as much? can you use both as an OWB also?


----------



## border bandit32

JDJHNTR said:


> Guys I just picked up a PM9 today and have run into a snag on holster options for it? I am somehwhat of a holster junky but am having trouble finding quality holsters for the PM? Any help and or adivise would be greatly appreciated..............


I Like the FIST holster...molded to fit your gun...I ahve several love them!:smt1099


----------



## Panther

border bandit32 said:


> I Like the FIST holster...molded to fit your gun...I ahve several love them!:smt1099


Didn't know about fist holsters - thanks. They fall in the same look as the Don Hume and Mitch Rosen at the same price as the DH. Plus they have different colors and cants.
By the way where do you carry yours..I'm looking at the small of the back.


----------



## Dave James

For the little Pm9 I have been using two of High Noon's rigs the Pocket model and the Softy IWB, fairly priced and work rather well, I never carry SOB, back is dinged up enough as it is, small gun like that I carry either IWB off set from the belt buckle or in a pocket,now the T-9 I do carry from time to time IWB "calavary" style over the rear pants pocket


----------



## Panther

If you _were_ to carry SOB and are right handed don't you use a left handed holster to have the grip point to your right? Oh yea thanks for muddying the water- I didn't know about the High noons - now I have another choice - lol


----------



## border bandit32

Panther said:


> Didn't know about fist holsters - thanks. They fall in the same look as the Don Hume and Mitch Rosen at the same price as the DH. Plus they have different colors and cants.
> By the way where do you carry yours..I'm looking at the small of the back.


I have both smalll of the back and OWB for G23, G19, G26 and a Sig P239 9mm they are very good holsters at a reasonable price!

They also make a OWB that has belt loops that can be changed to a IWB...pretty neat!


----------



## Panther

border bandit32 said:


> I have both smalll of the back and OWB for G23, G19, G26 and a Sig P239 9mm they are very good holsters at a reasonable price!
> 
> They also make a OWB that has belt loops that can be changed to a IWB...pretty neat!


Which is the one that can be changed to an IWB? I missed that one?
Also in SOB do you have the gun butt face your right and get behind it so you can wear without a cant?


----------



## KingAirDriver

I've got a High Noon Split Decision IWB and works pretty well for the PM9. I did, however, replace the huge metal clip on the holster with one of the extras I had for my Cross-Breed Super Tuck. :smt023


----------



## Panther

KingAirDriver said:


> I've got a High Noon Split Decision IWB and works pretty well for the PM9. I did, however, replace the huge metal clip on the holster with one of the extras I had for my Cross-Breed Super Tuck. :smt023


The Split Decision looks like a great idea. Do you have any problem with it moving around because of the design? the reverse J is removable so you were able to change it? Did you have to restitch?


----------



## KingAirDriver

Panther said:


> The Split Decision looks like a great idea. Do you have any problem with it moving around because of the design? the reverse J is removable so you were able to change it? Did you have to restitch?


No problem, really, with it moving around, but let me explain. Actually, that's one of the things I like about it...I can move it around if I want to. It fits all three of my carry guns, but some I'd rather wear with a good forward cant. Depending on what I've chosen, I position the holster how I like it and sinch my belt down and it stays put.

I didn't have to restitch it either. I took the old clip off and fastened the new one. I had to reshape the attaching end of the Crossbreed clip, but it wasn't tough; had to reshape it so the clip hole would line up with the leather's hole when I slid it into the holster. Getting the old clip off was the toughest part. There wasn't anything really wrong with the old clip, I just wanted to change it because the Crossbreed clip is smaller and a little less noticeable when wearing my shirt tucked. I RARELY tuck my shirt, so I almost left the clip on.

(I should add that the original clip from the factory will not turn, IIRC. The new clip I added allows me to rotate it.) :smt023


----------



## border bandit32

Panther said:


> Which is the one that can be changed to an IWB? I missed that one?
> Also in SOB do you have the gun butt face your right and get behind it so you can wear without a cant?


The Holster is #2, you can puchase an adapter and use it as an IWB also. My SOB holsters... the gun butt faces to the right so I can reach behind my back with palm out and draw the weapon. (I use the SOB holster for my G26)

here is the #2: http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/holster/2.htm


----------



## Panther

border bandit32 said:


> The Holster is #2, you can puchase an adapter and use it as an IWB also. My SOB holsters... the gun butt faces to the right so I can reach behind my back with palm out and draw the weapon. (I use the SOB holster for my G26)
> 
> here is the #2: http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/holster/2.htm


Thanks.................


----------



## Panther

KingAirDriver said:


> No problem, really, with it moving around, but let me explain. Actually, that's one of the things I like about it...I can move it around if I want to. It fits all three of my carry guns, but some I'd rather wear with a good forward cant. Depending on what I've chosen, I position the holster how I like it and sinch my belt down and it stays put.
> 
> I didn't have to restitch it either. I took the old clip off and fastened the new one. I had to reshape the attaching end of the Crossbreed clip, but it wasn't tough; had to reshape it so the clip hole would line up with the leather's hole when I slid it into the holster. Getting the old clip off was the toughest part. There wasn't anything really wrong with the old clip, I just wanted to change it because the Crossbreed clip is smaller and a little less noticeable when wearing my shirt tucked. I RARELY tuck my shirt, so I almost left the clip on.
> 
> (I should add that the original clip from the factory will not turn, IIRC. The new clip I added allows me to rotate it.) :smt023


Thanks..............


----------



## Steve S

I use the DeSantis pocket holster and the Insider.


----------



## Panther

Dave James said:


> For the little Pm9 I have been using two of High Noon's rigs the Pocket model and the Softy IWB, fairly priced and work rather well, I never carry SOB, back is dinged up enough as it is, small gun like that I carry either IWB off set from the belt buckle or in a pocket,now the T-9 I do carry from time to time IWB "calavary" style over the rear pants pocket


Dave, Thanks for turning me on to High Noon Holsters. I got the Bare Asset - same as your softy but with an FBI cant. It's great, like wearing nothing at all. And the High Noon sight had answers to nearly all my questions and what their FAQ's didn't answer their customer service did PDQ.


----------



## Krab

Panther said:


> Dave, Thanks for turning me on to High Noon Holsters. I got the Bare Asset - same as your softy but with an FBI cant. It's great, like wearing nothing at all. And the High Noon sight had answers to nearly all my questions and what their FAQ's didn't answer their customer service did PDQ.


Panther, do you feel the butt of the gun sticks out too far from the holster? I'm looking for a new holster for my K9, but noticed that about the holster you posted a pic of. The one I have right now is a Galco and the pistol sits lower in the holster, so less of it is exposed above the belt line. Here's a pic of the one I have.


----------



## Panther

Krab said:


> Panther, do you feel the butt of the gun sticks out too far from the holster? I'm looking for a new holster for my K9, but noticed that about the holster you posted a pic of. The one I have right now is a Galco and the pistol sits lower in the holster, so less of it is exposed above the belt line. Here's a pic of the one I have.


First you have to look at the clip in relation to the top of the holster. If you look at your clip it sits lower. I considered the Stow-n-go. If you look at the pic in the catalog it sits the same as mine. Also it depends where you plan to carry. High noon has a similar holster to mine except there is no cant and it sits lower-the Mr Softy.
If I panned to carry at 1:00 that would work better. But I carry behind the hip at 4-5 o'clock and my holster works better there with the butt raised a bit and with a 15 degree cant.


----------



## Krab

Right, that's why it's kind of difficult to determine whether the pistol sticks out too much from the holster. I see that the clip on the stow-n-go is located lower on the holster, while the clip on your Bare Asset is located near the top of the holster lip. As can also be seen, the pistol is more exposed using the Bare Asset than with the stow-n-go. What I'm trying to figure out is how much of the pistol is above the belt line with each holster in question. I guess it's pretty hard to tell by just posting pics on the net. Arggh, it's a shame too. I really like that Bare Asset holster, it's simple, looks comfortable, and has a slight cant to it.


----------



## Hollander

Ross Leather makes several models for the PM. I bought one for my PPS (pancake with body shield) and have ordered another for the PM. Very pleased with the one I have for the PPS since it works great under a tee shirt in the Georgia heat. Mine is owb pancake.


----------



## Panther

If I get a chance I'll try to take a picture with my holster at 1 o'clock like the Galco sight does for the stow-n-go. That way maybe you can judge for your self. May be a few days though ---On second thought that doesn't make sense since I picked out my holster to wear behind my right hip. I _wanted _the gun butt to stick up higher and have a cant to it. To compare the two would be comparing apples to oranges. If you want to carry at 1:00 you'd have to look at the Mr softy.


----------

